# Peanuckle's garage revamp



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Yesterday I finally got my hands on the keys to my first house, and with that house comes a very generous garage!

This thread will be a diary of the transformation of the interior into a clean detailing space and a functional garage space!

It all starts here...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Snap, we moved in on the 31st Jan and I'm just in the process of boarding out some of the roof space in the new dble garage that we now have. 
I'll have to start taking pic's and post up my own thread.
Enjoy the space!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome 

plans?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

ace, keep the updates comin:thumb:


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks promising!


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Got a good bit of time in the sun today to go along and do a proper weighing up.

First big job is to install ALL THE SOCKETS! There's only a couple in there and the plan is to have an array of sockets that will negate the need to have a polisher or hoover on an extension lead.

The side door and window could do with some attention, the side window will probably be fine with a bit of something to seal a couple of gaps round the frame. As yet I don't have the key for the side door but it's a bit of a mess so in the interests of security I may just replace it so I know it's secure.

There may be a little problem of damp at floor level, it seems the damp proof course is 2 bricks above ground level which makes literally 0 sense. You can see everything above that is fine but below it is definitely damp.

The plan for tomorrow before work is to get in and give it a good clean out, get rid of the cobwebs and dust. Then maybe relocate a couple of the roof tie down straps.

Sometime this week hopefully I can give it all a coat or two of paint, probably stopping just above the damp proofing since I'm pretty certain it's not going to be worth painting onto it.


Plans for later:

A bunch of airline connections down each wall.
Possibly a sink so dirty hands don't have to go into the house.
Some nice flooring, dynatile or ecotile or similar.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Mmmm damp problem dose sound odd 
Got pics?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

look forward to seeing this progress


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

looks a good space mate, what are the dimensions.

I move into my new house next Friday (21st) and cant wait to get started on my garage.


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

A few other people getting their own garages, always good news! Get your own threads up lads :thumb:



shudaman said:


> Mmmm dpm level dose sound odd
> Got pics?


I'll get some photos next time I'm up at the house, I think the floor leans ever so slightly to the back, so I'm going to install a couple of weep vents at floor level to allow it to drain a bit better. and allow a little more air circulation.

Gave the garage a thorough cleaning down yesterday including a throrough jetwashing. Letting it dry for a day or two and then I'll look at sealing and painting the floor.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice space to work with!


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice start, looking forward to seeing the photo's. :thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Very smart mate.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the progress of this thread.


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Little update,

I'm tempted to remove one of the windows and brick it up as it's a little bit of a security risk in my eyes, I'd also like the wall space.

Removed a bunch of stuff that was hanging from the rafters, probably used to store ladders and stuff by the previous owner. There's a couple bits and bobs still attached that require a more destructive approach to remove, tomorrow's job probably. Got all my supplies for adding sockets so I can start fixing some conduit soon too.

Progress is slow but steady, the floor's been painted with some decent floor paint, same stuff we use at work which stands up to fork lifts really well. :thumb:


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

PeanuckleJive said:


> There may be a little problem of damp at floor level, it seems the damp proof course is 2 bricks above ground level which makes literally 0 sense.


That's exactly where it should be , 150mm above the external ground level (2 courses)


----------



## Joe90k (Apr 7, 2013)

Who's the floor paint made by?


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Update!

Got my first workbench for the garage on Tuesday, and gave the bottom 3 courses of brick a coat of paint the same colour as the floor too. That window is the one I will be taking out, sometime soon.












chippy1970 said:


> That's exactly where it should be , 150mm above the external ground level (2 courses)


Cheers, it didn't look right to me but I've been told by a few people now it's spot on. My suspicion of damp appears to be unfounded as it's stayed dry since I dried it out.



Joe90k said:


> Who's the floor paint made by?


The floor paint is by genuine solutions, got it through work


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Yer the DPM is fine 
You might be lucky if its staying dry, floor might have been laid with a DPM as well if not you will soon no


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks to be a promising space! He'll of a difference already just from painting the floor

All the best


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

Looking good mate, just starting on my journey too


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks good - I would have painted the bottom 3 bricks with black bituminous paint instead of the floor paint.


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

SKY said:


> Looks good - I would have painted the bottom 3 bricks with black bituminous paint instead of the floor paint.


It may happen if it turns out the floor paint won't handle the damp :thumb:

Garage currently on hold to a degree, car troubles! Might be time to sell on my beloved for something that's more of a workhorse


----------



## Euromec (Mar 4, 2014)

floor looks great! what a difference. )


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Slow progress! The car is back on the road now so I don't have to worry about that anymore.

Bricking up one of the windows on Friday and fitting a new door shortly after that. Then it's time for a nice coat of white paint followed by rewiring :thumb:


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Progress!

Had one of the windows bricked up yesterday, from this:









to this: (plus the other two courses)









From the inside it looks goofy but the outside brick texture is a perfect match. At some point in time they've changed their manufacturing process and now all their bricks come with these lines on the back. No biggie, shelves can go there!

BONUS ROUND!

While he was doing that I brought a new concept to life










It's an open plan kitchen/ bathroom space. Eat while you poop, I think it'll catch on.


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Garage looks spot on. You have a lot of space


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Long awaited update!

With two weeks off work and some nice weather it was time to crack on with one of the bigger projects that needed to be finished off in a timely manner for security reasons that will become obvious:

That old side door was a pile of crap and needed to go, so I decided it was being replaced with a nice sturdy wooden door! Unfortunately standard sized doors are all taller than the one that was fitted, so some modification was needed.

Out with the old door!

The old door came out rather easily with a little help from a 9 inch grinder and a big diamond blade! Then I had to remove a bunch of half bricks to allow me to tooth in the new brickwork.










Then I got to work bricking. It's not perfect, but it was my first go! I had a few tips I'd picked up when my mate bricked up t'other window earlier in the thread, and I just followed my nose.










And before I knew it I was near the top! Now for the fun part.










The old door and frame was 1940mm high, which was awfully cramped for anybody who isn't a hobbit. The new door alone is 1981mm before adding the frame and sill! So, I raked out a mortar joint two courses above the original lintel and installed a new one, squeezed as much mortar as I could underneath it at each end and propped it up to harden.

Forgot to take photos after this stage but once it was all set I removed the bricks between the two lintels, and cut through the old lintel with the grinder to create the door space. I would've liked to take the old lintel out completely but since brickwork supporting the new lintel is sat on the old one, it wasn't going to be a particularly comfortable job without acrow props, which I don't have.










Next up, BEER!
I opted to enjoy the sun for a while and varnish the door lining parts with a few bottles before installation.










Door frame in! Forgot to take photos of the sill and frame joints, they took a while but I'm very pleased with how I got it all to fit together. This was just a dry run to make sure everything lined up, I then dropped the frame out and attached a few braces in the corners to keep everything square. Attached wooden blocks to the brickwork either side of the door frame too so I could easily attach the frame into those rather than straight to brickwork, and to make up the gap around the frame.










And finally, after a couple of days chiselling out the various rebates for hinges and lock, and some considerable time practicing all my favourite swear words when it came to hanging the door, it's in! It locks, opens and closes so I can't ask for much more than that. Not bad for a total novice I reckon.










Tomorrow morning I'll whack a bit of expanding foam around it and then some trim around the outside to pretty it up a bit, plus another lock for extra security.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Just sub d ! Love the way it s coming up !


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

sprocketser said:


> Just sub d ! Love the way it s coming up !


Thanks! Progress is slow but sure. The garage is probably going to be used as a workshop while the house is renovated so it won't be detailing worthy for a long time, but it'll get there one day


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Good , one has to do what he has to do right !


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Door looks great considering you are new to this?


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Looking forward to this.:thumb:


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

organisys said:


> Door looks great considering you are new to this?


Yeah pretty much, I have a little DIY experience but nothing that really relates to housey things. Very pleased with how it's coming along so far.

Door frame hopefully being finished off tomorrow aswell as an extra lock for security. Adjusted the up-and-over door mechanism today so it locks a bit more secure too.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

It s coming up great mate ! Keep it on .


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2014)

If you ever need to do something similar again...little tip
Put the frame in position or make up a dummy frame and build to that,much easier and quicker than plumbing up the reveal


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

aka.eric said:


> If you ever need to do something similar again...little tip
> Put the frame in position or make up a dummy frame and build to that,much easier and quicker than plumbing up the reveal


Looking back I do wish I'd done this, was too eager to get to work and skipped that step too eagerly 

Got the exterior of the door finished up today in the sun! Just needs some sealant around the edges and then a couple coats of varnish to protect everything nicely.










Made myself a glory hole because reasons.










Then decided it'd be best if I filled it with a lock, so I did that instead. Looks a little high when you see it on a photo but it's a nice height when you actually use it so it's fine!










So that HOPEFULLY is the biggest job done in the garage for now, I need to finish the trim around the frame off on the inside too but at least now I've got a weatherproof and intruder proof door.

This thread may go quiet again for some time as the garage will probably be a workshop for the house for a while. But once I get the chance it'll be getting a lick of paint and all the detailing trimmings it deserves!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow , getting there mate !


----------



## prodetailer (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice. would look great with some LED floodlights


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

prodetailer said:


> Nice. would look great with some LED floodlights


I'm thinking this when it comes to lighting, I want to try out some LED spotlights inside, something a little different to the usual tube lighting


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Does the door lock on the handle too? Wouldn't be hard to knock that door in if it's only on that top lock


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

PrestigeChris said:


> Does the door lock on the handle too? Wouldn't be hard to knock that door in if it's only on that top lock


Yup, the handle has a pretty solid mortice lock built in


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Extremely jealous, would love a garage space like this, keep up the good work, looking forward to updates :thumb:


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Well, I got busy in the house which took my attention away from the garage, and suddenly:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Errr, think you've been burgled mate :lol:

Well, ummm... Looks rather, errr spacious!


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

So, the garage took a backseat for a while. I came to the realisation I need to spend some time on the actual house, so here's what I've been up to if anybody is still interested!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh , you work too hard mate ! lol

Doing great out there .


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

:lol: this thread is coming along, look forward to further updates! Love a house remodelling


----------

